# Can 922 record two HD channels at once?



## sawmill (Mar 10, 2006)

A Dish Network tech said one of the tuners is HD & the other is for the Slingbox & is SD. I didn't think to ask at the time, but if not using the Slingbox capability, can the 922 record two HD channels at once?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Both sat tuners are fully HD-capable. Dish folks often confuse "tuner" and "output", and use "tuner" when they mean "output". But he's still wrong, as the Sling "output" (read: streaming ability) will support HD. It will just require an HD SlingCatcher, which Dish calls a "Multi-Room Extender" and isn't out yet.


----------



## phatal (May 15, 2006)

Not only can both tuners record HD channels at the same time (as BattleZone stated), but if you add an over-the-air module you can record 2 more HD signals. So you can actually record 4 at once (2 Sat and 2 OTA). Just like the 722.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I really really really really (to infinity and beyond) wish Dish would do a better job of educating their CSR and TSRs before putting them on the phone live and letting them mis-answer questions like this.

The info given to the OP is not only wrong for the 922 (as already addressed by others before me) but it is the exact same kind of wrong answer they've been giving for the 722K, the 722, the 622, and probably the old 921/922/942 receivers before now.

I can't believe how consistently wrong this answer keeps being given and how many confused folks like the OP they have created. Fortunately the OP can ask here, but I wonder how many customers Dish has turned off due to them not properly describing their own equipment.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

I totally agree that Dish should educate their representatives concerning their products better, that said does anyone? I've had issues with Apple, with Mazda, with my water company, with PG&E ( Pacific Gas and Electric ) it goes on and on...... The deal is, consumers have a responsibility to educate themselves...fortunately there are web sites like this for commentary, reviews and education. Whether we like it or not we must deal with what is, as unreasonable at times as that might be. I still believe regardless of the short comings most of it works relatively well......amazingly. :new_smili
Best of luck.....:new_popco


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Oh, I do agree that consumers should educate themselves... But companies have an obligation not to lie or misinform.

If I look up something on the internet, even if I know it is 100% reliable... if the company tells me something different, I kind of am stuck with what the company says in some cases unless it is something I can do for myself.

But you're also right... Dish is not unique. I find a lot of companies don't really communicate very well internally so that all employees have the same correct information to draw from.


----------

